# Baby Kurt



## RIMSPOKE (Feb 6, 2016)

I HAVE BEEN USING A 6" KURT VISE ON MY PM-727M TABLE MILL . 

IT DOES A GREAT JOB HOLDING THINGS STILL WHILE THEY ARE CUT TO PIECES 
BUT IT IS A TAD BIG FOR THE MILL IT IS BOLTED TO . 

SO I HAVE BEEN SHOPPING FOR AN AFFORDABLE USED 4" KURT AS A STABLEMATE 
& I FINALLY HAVE ONE FOR THE OLD PM . 

WHAT A GEM OF A WORK HOLDER THIS LITTLE GUY IS ! 
I CAN'T WAIT TO PUT IT TO WORK .


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 7, 2016)

I did not know they made a 4" That's very cool, maybe I need to look for one.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Feb 7, 2016)

I did not know they made a 4" That's very cool, maybe I need to look for one . 

IT IS CALLED A " D40 " MODEL . 
THEY ALSO MAKE A SWIVEL BASE FOR THE D-40  .  

TROUBLE IS , THEY ARE EVERY BIT AS EXPENSIVE AS THE SIX INCH MODELS !


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 7, 2016)

RIMSPOKE said:


> I HAVE BEEN USING A 6" KURT VISE ON MY PM-727M TABLE MILL .
> 
> IT DOES A GREAT JOB HOLDING THINGS STILL WHILE THEY ARE CUT TO PIECES
> BUT IT IS A TAD BIG FOR THE MILL IT IS BOLTED TO .
> ...



I knew about the 4" models, but didn't know about the 5" until one came up for sale here on the board and I snagged it. 

I have both the normal 5" jaws as well as several sets of 'oversize' 6" jaws in soft steel and aluminum from monsterjaws. This way I get the usage of a larger vise without the size and weight penalty. While rare, if you see a 5" snag it. It's a great vise for smaller mills.


----------



## omni_dilletante (Feb 7, 2016)

I purchased the swivel base from Glacern.  I had to press out the center post and turn it down a little, the Kurt has a smaller hole in the base.  But it works great for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## wawoodman (Feb 7, 2016)

I bought the swivel base and the 5" vise that it sits under from Glacern. Very nice!


----------



## toolroom (Feb 7, 2016)

Darn it Rim, some people lust after women, Some people lust after cars, some after power, or money. I myself lust after your sweet new Kurt vice.
toolroom


----------



## Bray D (Feb 7, 2016)

Very nice! I have the 4" that my 932 came with, as well as an import 6". I believe a 5" vise would be ideal for my application. 

Your 4" is indeed a gem. Enjoy!


----------



## wawoodman (Feb 7, 2016)

That's why I went with the Glacern. Kurt no longer offers a 5.


----------



## Bray D (Feb 8, 2016)

I may end up with a Glacern 5" one of these days, but my modified 6" beater vise has been treating me quite well lately.


----------



## rick9345 (Feb 8, 2016)

I have 3, 4 in Kurts, 2 modded to set flush side by side.


----------



## petertha (Feb 11, 2016)

I think I have a similar (RF-45) mill & when I was looking at vises the only thing I didn't like about the Kurts & clones (aside form price) is they gobble up a lot of vertical height. I guess the heavy casting also means stability & but a deal came up & I ended up getting a Bison 4" on sale which is super accurate & quite low profile. Unfortunately I don't believe they make this version anymore (maybe explains the blowout sale at the time). A similar one to the Bison dimensionally looks to be this GS. I've heard good things about it, but big $$ again so choose your poison. (These are Canuck Bucks so multiply it by 0.72 todays FX). Also attaching visual comparison of Kurt 4" to Bison 4" to show difference.  The 5 & 6 get bigger of course.
http://www.sowatool.com/Product/9/330/1561


----------



## MonkMan (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks all, looks like the GMT 5" is the right one me.


----------



## petertha (Feb 12, 2016)

The GMT just came on sale here a 1-2 months ago, like 35% off, maybe more. But I cant recall now where I saw it, maybe a Canadian distributer e-flyer. Check around. Sometimes if they still have the inventory, they will honor the price. I have not seen the GMT up close but in certain respects it looks like my Bison. One difference between these & Kurts/clones is the vise jaws are back beveled into the body. I'm not sure if that further assists clamping force geometry? But  2 things of note:
- you cant use those little 'stops' that bolt onto the lip like you see on rectangular jaws. at least without mods. I made my own stop that is a lot more robust & universal, so that didnt bother me much
- jaw replacement & aftermarket. I see all these nice aftermarket Kurt-standard jaws like grooved & soft jaws etc. With the bevel backed jaws you are either locked into their system or a bit more work to make your own.

Also I'm, not sure if swivel bases are available if that's a consideration.


----------

